# Mother and Child reunion (Chicken & egg pie)



## Raine (Mar 25, 2005)

Mother and Child reunion (Chicken & egg pie)

Ingredients

2- 3 1/2 pounds chicken de-boned and cut
6 hard boiled eggs
6 stalks of celery
1 stick of butter
Bouillon or chicken broth to cover chicken mixture
Pepper
Pie crust

Procedure

Bake 2  3 1/2 lbs of chicken.  Pull meat from carcass and cut into bite size pieces.  Put in refrigerator for later use.
Hard boil 6 eggs, slice with egg slicer
Slice 6 stalks of celery
Butter a 12 inch DO on bottom and on sides
Prepare a pie crust.  (double)  

2 cups of flour
1 tsp salt
2/3 of Crisco
6-8 Tablespoons ice water

Roll out on floured board.  Line the bottom and sides of DO with crust.

Put in all the celery, followed by all the chicken, followed by the egg. Take a stick of butter and cut into small slices and disperse throughout the pie.  Sprinkle cracked black pepper over mixture.

Prepare another double pie crust.  Once it's rolled out, cover the chicken with canned broth, just so it covers the mixture.  You can use 1 bouillon cube to 1 cup water, but add a bouillon cube for the pot

Put on top crust, crimp sides so to seal broth.  Cut s few slits on top of pie and bake at 350 for approx 1 hour or until crust has brown.


----------

